# Repairing paper dustcap



## BoomieMCT (Dec 11, 2006)

I dented the paper dustcap on one of my drivers. Any tips on how to undent them?


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Chewing gum, sticky tack, the sticky side of tape, etc.


----------



## Chester (Feb 19, 2007)

a WEAK vaccume will sometimes work... if its very stuck and you dont care about discoloration, maybe wet it down lightly to soften it.


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

Failing the stickytape/gum trick you can use a splinter hook, just lightly pierce it throught the cap and pull it out, if the hole left by the hook is too big for your liking; a little pva glue and texta it to colour.


----------



## phaseshift (May 29, 2007)

If it is not buzing or making a measureable difference in the output, you are probably better off leaving it alone. Popping out a paper (or other stiff material) dustcap is often going to result in some buzz or higher frequency issue as you will have certainly weakened areas of the otherwise stiff cap and that is going to talk to you at one or many frequencies.


----------

